

Why Mega-Projects Fail - gwern
http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2424835

======
gwern
Excerpts:
[https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/ZsVD9zHJ...](https://plus.google.com/103530621949492999968/posts/ZsVD9zHJgFe)

